# Chaos & Mayhem Arrived today



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Guys
I have received today Chaos & Mayhem sample pot 
the package envelope tightly ...nice quality 
The First impression of chaos and mayhem both have the same smell , if I was not wrong the Smells like chemicalguys 5050 paste wax .
i found chaos maybe softer carnuba than mayhem . i have chance to try it in half in bonnet , I'll tell you about the results soon.

I must thank Mr.David Wyllie For the excellent service

























Thank you Mr.Daivd


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats Maxi!!!


----------



## sam_boss260 (Jun 11, 2009)

Tell us the results. I received my sample pots in Aust this week also, and am dying to use them over the next few weeks....


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

congrats ... I emailed David for few times to get these waxes, but no response from him so far ... Im so disappointed ... chaos n mayhem are good waxes, I think on DB site one member been tested how good they are ...


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice !! I'll borrow the one which looks good on red  Chaos or Mayhem ?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you Bence , i hope you show us the chaos result if you have any new pics.



sam_boss260 said:


> Tell us the results. I received my sample pots in Aust this week also, and am dying to use them over the next few weeks....


i will try soon mate and i will keep update here but i need Daivd tell me more about new waxes and what is better on black metalic and i need to know what is best technique to apply ? cure time between ?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

NewYaris said:


> congrats ... I emailed David for few times to get these waxes, but no response from him so far ... Im so disappointed ... chaos n mayhem are good waxes, I think on DB site one member been tested how good they are ...


Did you sent PM or email to David ? its better send direct email .David very helpful but I remember he was very busy in the past few days with victoria website and new products .


----------



## Rob Tomlin (Apr 26, 2008)

Great waxes which compete with higher end ones at a fraction of the cost. :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

You are right Rob :thumb: Great products , Very good price 
with high end finish .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

M3-QTR said:


> Nice !! I'll borrow the one which looks good on red  Chaos or Mayhem ?


sorry mate i cant give you , Because the distance between your house and my house does not exceed 3-4 kilometers 

As i know from David Mayhem bring very nice natural look with nice deep shine , and chaos bring more glossiens.
we will try Mayhem on your M3 imola red:lol:.


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

let us know how they are!!
really in to new waxes lately


----------



## Gen2 (Mar 10, 2008)

Glad to hear you have received the Chaos and Mayhem wax, look forward to your review on these 2 outstanding wax.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you Gen2 i will make small test on bonnet with chaos soon .


----------



## Gen2 (Mar 10, 2008)

In fact I would suggest at least try on half the car to see the actual visual effect of the wax, sometimes on the bonnet alone you might not see much difference.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Gen2 said:


> In fact I would suggest at least try on half the car to see the actual visual effect of the wax, sometimes on the bonnet alone you might not see much difference.


yes , its better maybe i will try to apply chaos on my brother car full coat
because my car wear rg55 in left side and blackfire sealant in right side.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

My samples arrived today. They look very similar, and much different from my other waxes. Along came some Purple Haze and Hard Candy samples from i4detailing too. With Britemax #5, #6, #6s. This was the day of samples for me. Victoria samples were better in size than Dodo's in fact. I may never touch my 3oz Vics. 
Thanks David!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes Koko the sample pot very big ! but i will feel free and apply quik 3 coats every time 






.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Today , washed the car with swissvax car bath and applied swissvax prewax then chaos . 
the result , chaos smell between vics red and CG5050 , chaos bring great glossinees and reflectivity , not too warm or deep such vics red but more glassy-look wetter and sharper .
in my eyes i found chaos bring similar look of glasur .









this a picture after finish , i will take more pictures after 3 hours after final buff .
i applied chaos in right side on bonnet only . the left side on bonnet wear blackfire sealant .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I applied second coat , wow great wet glaasy look DEEP reflectivity super clarity .
i can say IMHO chaos bring extra gloss more than blackfire sealant 
for who like super glassy look the chaos for you! 
i tried chaos sheeting its little faster than blackfire sealant ,
chaos look like a sealant when sheeting water .

I can rate victoria concours vs victoria chaos

Victoria Concors

reflectivity 1 2 3 *4* 5

glossiness 1 2 3 4 *5*

richness 1 2 3 4 *5 *

Victoria Chaos

reflectivity 1 2 3 4 *5 *

glossiness 1 2 3 4 *5 *

richness 1 2 3 *4* 5

IMHO chaos great wax on black metalic make flake pop maybe great also on silver :thumb: 
They did again !
as always victoria waxes 
reasonable price 
high end quality finish :thumb:


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

Why is there 2 pots please? Is one pot for light cars and the other for dark?


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I'd be interested in a "blind" test for the wax, TBH I find it difficult to accept this miracle wax and what it can offer. Also, why is their two differant waxes? What does it offer that the other one inc vintage/concours don't? This just looks more confusing. We know a wax can offer a little something but 90% is in the prep.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

yes i agree with you 90% in the prep , and some wax add hi-gloss and other make paint warmer darker , like a glaze over cake


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

SarahA said:


> Why is there 2 pots please? Is one pot for light cars and the other for dark?


Yes mate

Victoria concours wax Suitable for all colour but Specially Designed for black and red to add extra warm shine .

Victoria chaos designed for who like extra gloss and Suitable for all colours specially light colour.

Victoria mayhem bring nice shine more to natural look suitable for all colours ,
victoria collectors yellow wax similar mayhem but mayhem have more polymer with new formula .


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the answer :thumb:

It would be Chaos for me then on my silver. I'll look forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

many guys think victoria bring average result because of the a average price!
but im sure the victoria products give more than what you expected :thumb:
high quality wax high end finish and maybe better than other big brand names $$


----------



## David Wyllie (Jan 30, 2007)

*Something different!*



m0bov said:


> I'd be interested in a "blind" test for the wax, TBH I find it difficult to accept this miracle wax and what it can offer. Also, why is their two differant waxes? What does it offer that the other one inc vintage/concours don't? This just looks more confusing. We know a wax can offer a little something but 90% is in the prep.


We do have a range of products and we don't want to take anything away from the other products mentioned. We are only one in about 10,000 companies out there trying to squeak out a living. And, yes it does get confusing some times. Most of the time our repeat customers have an extensive knowledge of paint correction and preparation which helps out unbelievable. Every one has their own preferences and we respect it.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

blake jl. mobov asked a perfecly legitimate question so why the abusive post? next time you disagree with someone try posting your argument properly. or if you have nothing nice to say......


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry didn't think my post was abusive. I was seriously asking why you would post something like that. 

100's of waxes/sealants get discussed in this sub-forum from numerous manufacturers. A perfect example would be Swissvax, Dodo Juice, Zymol that produce a high number of different waxes. If I felt they all look and do the same thing I wouldn't even visit this forum let alone post.

So I guess my original question still stands.


----------

